# Sarma



## Nasscarr1720 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dose anyone know how to make Sarma? If so do you have a recipe for it? 

thank you 
Bill


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 17, 2006)

Found one here:

http://www.recipesource.com/ethnic/europe/croatian/00/rec0002.html

Sounds like stuffed cabbage to me, and I'll bet there are dozens of good recipes for that among the DC crowd.


----------



## Nasscarr1720 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Doug, 
That looks a lot like everything that is in Sarma except it did not have the ham.. It is a kind of stuffed cabbage. My friend that was Serbian used to make it but is no longer around used to make it I think with ferminted cabbage leaves..


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 17, 2006)

I suspect that the recipes for sarma are about as varied as those for meatloaf or spaghetti sauce -- there's no "right" or "wrong" way to make it, just good ways and better ways. 

I'd just reduce one of the other meats and add some ground or chopped ham, if that's the way you like it. 

I'll check some of my cookbooks for you -- it has me intrigued! I remember when I was a kid and saw a recipe for stuffed cabbage leaves in a magazine ad for Hunt's Tomato Sauce or something, and asked my mother to make it. She was floored because I HATED all veggies. She did, and I've loved it ever since.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 18, 2006)

Like FryBoy (doug) said - how "authentic" the recipe is depends on how authentic the grandma was that was making it! 

Here is a recipe for Sarma that uses ham and fermented cabbage (sauerkraut in this case). Here is a discussion of the broad ethnic spectrum for this dish ... and here are more Serbian stuffed cabbage recipe sites.


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought I'd heard every word for stuffed cabbage leaves there is!  What country is Sarma from?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2006)

Among others, sarma is a common dish in Armenia.  Mom used to make it all the time with ground lamb, rice, tomato, parsley, etc.  

Sarma was wrapped in cabbage or grape leaves.  The sister dish is dolma, which has the same stuffing in hollowed out veggies such as peppers, tomatos, zucchini, onions, etc.

They were cooked in a large pot in chicken broth and served with plain yogurt.


----------

